# Lowrance/motorguides answer



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://www.bymnews.com/news/newsDetails.php?id=119868

MotorGuide, a trusted fishing brand with more than 50 years of engineering and manufacturing trolling motors, is partnering with Lowrance, a world leader in marine electronics to create PinpointConnect. The new, user-friendly interface, scheduled for release in Spring 2014, integrates Lowrance HDS®, Gen2 and Gen2 Touch fishfinder/chartplotters with MotorGuide Pinpoint® GPS navigation available on its new Xi5 wireless trolling motor. Pinpoint GPS delivers on-target location accuracy that enables anglers to precisely position their boats and achieve optimum boat control.

Providing users with the tools that help them catch more fish and enhance their experience on the water is a priority for MotorGuide. Thats why we partnered with Lowrance to create PinpointConnect, a seamless interface that connects HDS Gen2 displays with MotorGuide trolling motors, said Ben Curtis, category director for MotorGuide.

With connectivity to the Xi5 MotorGuide wireless trolling motor featuring Pinpoint GPS and PinpointConnect, HDS Gen2 and Gen2 Touch users will be able to easily perform the following navigational functions directly from their chartplotter display: visualize PinpointGPS navigation, set anchor at current location; set, recall and navigate to waypoints or the cursor, plot a course or recall a trail; and maintain a current boat heading. 

PinpointConnect will adapt to any existing Pinpoint GPS-enabled MotorGuide trolling motor allowing it to be connected to a compatible Lowrance device. When installed, PinpointConnect enables anglers to see and control Pinpoint GPS navigation functions within the high definition screen technology available on Lowrance HDS® Gen2 and Gen2 Touch electronics.
Bringing the Pinpoint stuff back I see.. Should make things interesting


----------



## Summer School (Aug 10, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> http://www.bymnews.com/news/newsDetails.php?id=119868
> 
> MotorGuide, a trusted fishing brand with more than 50 years of engineering and manufacturing trolling motors, is partnering with Lowrance, a world leader in marine electronics to create PinpointConnect. The new, user-friendly interface, scheduled for release in Spring 2014, integrates Lowrance HDS®, Gen2 and Gen2 Touch fishfinder/chartplotters with MotorGuide Pinpoint® GPS navigation available on its new Xi5 wireless trolling motor. Pinpoint GPS delivers on-target location accuracy that enables anglers to precisely position their boats and achieve optimum boat control.
> 
> ...


I am interested in lowrance hds touch 9 with motorguide xi5 trolling motor. Any reviews? Where should I purchase? Who should I have install it?

Thanks!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

simonmhs said:


> I am interested in lowrance hds touch 9 with motorguide xi5 trolling motor. Any reviews? Where should I purchase? Who should I have install it?
> 
> Thanks!


Look up Brian at BBG Marine for any electronics. Good guy to deal with and very knowledgeable. Lots of guys on Crappie.com buy from him.

http://bbgmarine.com/


----------

